# Tour de Kitsap



## burntbizzkit (Jul 12, 2007)

Who's doing TDK? I probably will, and this will be the West Sound Cycling Club event I've attended. :thumbsup:


----------



## guelch27 (Feb 24, 2005)

I'll pry do it, I didn't get to race nearly as much as I wanted this year so I should get out and get a good group ride in.


----------



## burntbizzkit (Jul 12, 2007)

So... did you do it? 

It was a really good route, and a lot of fun! The Dan Henrys were well done and didn't have look at the map once. I didn't see too many groups, but I did see some pairs.


----------



## guelch27 (Feb 24, 2005)

I did do it. I agree that it was a very easy to follow route. Better than STP a few years ago.


----------

